# Your first ride



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

We all remember our first right?

So it's a Saturday about noon. Just came inside from washing my car. Car is ready to go.
But I wasn't planning on going out to drive for the first time for another 4 or 5 hours.
Still had to do a few things, shower and get dressed.

I decide to turn on app to play with it and try to figure it out. I'm about 15 minutes outside of town so didn't expect anything.

Within 2 minutes I had my first ever ping! It was glorious!
Only 15 minutes away.
I think I accepted by accident because then my eyes were drawn to Amanda.
Sweet Amanda was my first ever rider. I fantasised about her for a second then it hit me...
"I gotta go! I gotta go!"

I start running around like a mad man. This was a big deal. Amanda needed me!

I say bye to the family and before they could say bye I was out the door.

I'm definitely driving fast, but then I get a text asking if I could hurry because she was late to work.

I felt like shit. What a terrible person I am making poor Amanda late.
I floored it. Ran a few yellowish red lights and rolled a few stop signs.
Cops would understand right?

I finally get there about 20 minutes later and to her credit she was toes to the curb.

She hops in and I start apologizing.
Off we go.

I made a circle.
What's going on? Sweet Amanda was nice enough to tell me I hadn't started the ride.
She's so awesome!

1.5 miles later we arrived at her restaurant were she was a waitress.
No tip.

Went back home.

Found this forum.

I hate you Amanda!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

That was 10k trips ago. I can't remember, it was so many freaks ago.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I was 17 and she was 19. It was great but didn’t last very long. My driving skills have improved dramatically since then.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Nope. Not a chance I remember that. I struggle to remember my way home.



1.5xorbust said:


> I was 17 and she was 19. It was great but didn't last very long.


14 & 17. Good times for a minute.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> We all remember our first right?
> 
> So it's a Saturday about noon. Just came inside from washing my car. Car is ready to go.
> But I wasn't planning on going out to drive for the first time for another 4 or 5 hours.
> ...


I remember My First.
Worked my nerve up to turn app. On for real .
Uber wasnt " Legal " then.

Got ride from St. Charles to " Muse Conti" wax .Museum in New Orleans.

3 women.
3 miles.

Did over 20 more rides that day.
Either 22 or 28
Im not sure.

Muse Conti closed a few months later.
After half a century.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Screw your Amanda!!!!


Was she good?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

It was almost four years ago... I had done one practice ride with my sister. That one doesn't count. I was very nervous. I finally got up the courage to turn on the app. After about two minutes, just as I was getting on the service road to the highway, I got my first ping! My heart was racing! The pickup was at a hotel about three minutes away. I got to the hotel and right away a pretty young woman comes out with a suitcase. It was a ride to DFW airport, about 13 miles. I told her it was my first ride. She was very nice. I seem to remember she was from Australia or South Africa. The trip was uneventful.


----------



## Sampson10 (Jun 14, 2019)

Hotel across the street from my day job. Nice couple on vacation that rated me 5 stars and gave me a service badge and a $5 in app tip. We all made a big deal of it being my first ride. Only a $3 ride without the tip lol. I was hooked after that. Of course that was only two months ago.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Coachman said:


> It was almost four years ago... I had done one practice ride with my sister. That one doesn't count. I was very nervous.


I can't read the rest through the tears.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

New Years Day, around 3pm I was staged at the local mall parking lot (for some reason I thought that would be a good spot...) with both apps on ready to pounce when the sweet sound (back then...) of Uber ping filled the interior of my truck. Probably hadn’t reacted to anything that fast in quite some time before that. 

Picked up a very nice young college student from Barnes&Noble from the other side of the mall after her shift was over and took her to her apartment about 4 miles away. When I told her she was my first, she gave me encouraging words about my driving and how she enjoyed the ride. She also tipped me $2.00 in the app, gave me 5* rating and left a very nice written feedback, too, wishing me luck and a great year ahead.

Oh, those were the days... :whistling:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> New Years Day, around 3pm I was staged at the local mall parking lot (for some reason I thought that would be a good spot...) with both apps on ready to pounce when the sweet sound (back then...) of Uber ping filled the interior of my truck. Probably hadn't reacted to anything that fast in quite some time before that.
> 
> Picked up a very nice young college student from Barnes&Noble from the other side of the mall after her shift was over and took her to her apartment about 4 miles away. When I told her she was my first, she gave me encouraging words about my driving and how she enjoyed the ride. She also tipped me $2.00 in the app, gave me 5* rating and left a very nice written feedback, too, wishing me luck and a great year ahead.
> 
> Oh, those were the days... :whistling:


There was no in app tipping when i started.

Only adds " NO NEED TO TIP "!

AND AIRPORTtrips were illegal & forbidden then.

Had a cop try to entrap me once.

Also
Uber paid for your Lawyer back then
Actually treated us as " Partners".

When they wanted us to break the Law.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

I picked up 3 college girls going to visit a friend in the hospital. They were really excited when I told them they were my first ride. I think I made $9 on that ride. 

I took 3 rides that night and made $70 with 2/3 tipping.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

911 Guy said:


> I can't read the rest through the tears.


You should have seen me when I did my first lone shift at Starbucks. I was a nervous wreck.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

My first rider actually tipped me, which was extremely rare back then. That was way before in app tips, when tipping was still 'included'. I'll embarrassingly admit that I tried refusing the tip, due to a short period of gung ho newbieness :redface:.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Signed up for this shit show a year ago so I could make a few bucks driving a family from the rural area I used to live in to the airport. 

Prior to that trip, I drove about an hour and a half away to drive Uber a few times, just to see how it all worked. Never thought I'd be living in Richmond, doing this almost daily and pushing 2k rides. 

First trip was in Mechanicsville, not far from Richmond. Felt really strange to be driving to pick up total strangers. I was sure I'd make a lot of money, nervous and excited at the same time. 

Big fat dude, drunk, and his wife. He informed me that "most drivers have snacks and water" (in that market, no, no they don't) and said he'd leave a big tip in the app. 

My first trip (and my first minimum fare), he did indeed tip. A whole dollar!! Welcome to RS ?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I drove my shiny brand new Uber Xchange Lease Prius C2 straight to the proper place where all noob Xchange Lease drivers go to quickly fall into debt and risk losing the car within 3 weeks. ... The Uber Airport Waiting Lot. I forum lurked through UberPeople.Net as sat in my car and tried not to notice the spectacle of 248 Ants gathered all around me, each waiting for their number to come up in the queue. I was number 249. 

After 3 3/4 hours sitting in queue and witnessing The Amazing World of the Airport Ant, my number finally came up too. Score! Now I was going to make my money. As I made my way through the maze of confusing road signs and airport parking, I found my way to the Rideshare pick up location inside the parking garage. As I pulled into the garage, suddenly I heard a chorus of shrieks in another language. I slammed on my brakes. What happened? I looked up to see a crowd of men clad in casual dress attire angrily approaching my car, arms outstretched with the shock of injustice.

I had mistakenly pulled into the taxi cab section. I looked over at the hordes of parked Prius' on the other side of the barricade, 200 feet away. The actual Uber pick up location. All the drivers were craning their necks to look over at me, eagerly waiting to see whatever fate was about to befall me. 

I looked back at the cabbies, who had reached my car by this time and had assembled in a semi circle around my hood and doors. Each one angrily trying to see inside my mildly tinted windows in this dimly lit section of the parking garbage. Who was this idiot driver who dared to enter their domain? 

I made sure my MAC pink Candy Yum Yum lipstick was on point as I rolled down my window. Brows which had been furrowed in anger just a moment before, suddenly grew smooth as their faces morphed into smiles. I smiled sweetly back as I addressed the closest drivers, "Excuse me guys...." ?

"Yeeeeeeees?" ?

"I seem to have gotten hopelessly lost in here."?

"Well, where are you trying to go?" ( jostling for positions near my driver's door.) ?

"Well I'm trying to find.....??.................the Uber pick up area." ?

All heads turn to look at each other, then over at the Uber Pick up location. The gaping Ants were now joined by their equally slack jawed pax, all transfixed by my situation. ?? The cabbies turned back to me and said, "Its OK, you're first time here?" I replied that it was. They told me to follow one who now was walking towards an orange temporary barricade. I thanked the group of men and waved goodbye and they in turn waved back. As I approached the barricade, the man who I was following gave the barricade a heave with his shoulder and moved it aside i could drive through into the Uber Pick Up area.

I thanked him and quickly drove over to the nearest empty stall to await my pax. Ants glared at me with disgust before resuming their duties as drivers and began loading their pax's luggage. 

Within 5 minutes my pax, a group consisting of two couples arrived. After loading their luggage and all were belted in, I tapped the Uber app. Nothing happened. I laughed nervously and tapped it harder. Still nothing! The women, Jennifer seated next to me said she was pretty sure I was supposed to swipe the colored bar. I swiped at it to the left and still nothing happened. 

Jennifer asked to see my phone. I took it out of its holder and handed it to her. She examined my phone for a second and then swiped the colored bar to the right. Suddenly the Uber app began moving and my navigation app appeared. Finally!! Now I was going to make some money!! Five minutes later the navigation told me to pull into the Red Lion hotel.......1.2 miles away.

"You have arrived," came the crushing words from my Waze app. My passengers thanked me and retrieved their own luggage from the trunk. As I sat in stunned silence staring at my app, Jennifer leaned back onto my car.

A tip..?.......????

.......and instead swipes my phone and ends my trip for me. ?She wishes me a good day and joins her group as they walk into the hotel. I pull over and struggle though my app to see how much I made on the trip.

Whomp......Whomp....Waaah...( sad trombone.) 

$2.40 ?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Sittin at home nervous as hell as my first ping comes through. Listen and watch as the circle completes and I miss the ride. Immediately start ripping myself, ‘you chickenshit! You need money! You’ve been whining for week awaiting approval! Now you puss out?!”

2nd ping comes! I pick up my phone to once again stare blankly at the countdown, no intention of actually accepting the ride; accidentally touched the screen and accepted! Yikes, committed now!

Pick up was at a restaurant on my street, which ends at the destination, the airport. Literally a straight line from my house, to pick up, to drop off. Easiest ride imaginable!

It’s irrational how nervous I was and miraculous how quickly my apprehension disappeared after that first ride! What was I so askeered of?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Sweet, precious Amanda ???... you're so funny. You were Amanda's hero that day ???.

I couldnt remember mine so I went back through my app. I am pretty sure I was like wtf $4.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

911 Guy said:


> Good times for a minute


And only a minute ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I remember my first select ping was also my first trip to sfo, international area. I got lost at the freaking airport. Went into a garage fml. I was like cant you guys just get out here ?. Of course I had no idea at that time the app always sends us to domestic side?. 

When I saw how much i got paid it took away all the pain and suffering


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

My very first was taxi 9 years ago. Company used old 1989 Chevy Caprices. Dispatch was by radio. First call was a day drunk and it was still morning. He was staggering and couldn't walk. I said @@@@ him, I'm not taking him! Guess I had that instinct from the start not to take all pax. Radio'ed in, and the dispatcher was pissed.

By the time I started lyft, I had gotten very good at dealing with pax. First ride the nav took me a mile out of the way. Very frustrating. Car was manual transmission also, It was different driving clutch with pax.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I remember slightly mine....was still working at Hertz. Overtime was dried up for weeks so I downloaded app after work on Wednesday and was approved by Friday for Lyft (Uber messed up my stuff and wasn't approved yet)

I turned it on Friday afternoon and can't remember my first ride exactly like who- when and where.... but my first two rides canceled me and still remember being deflated....lol

Almost four years later and still feel deflated


----------



## Themaid (Aug 8, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> We all remember our first right?
> 
> So it's a Saturday about noon. Just came inside from washing my car. Car is ready to go.
> But I wasn't planning on going out to drive for the first time for another 4 or 5 hours.
> ...


My 1st. 3 days ago.
Uber GPS wasn't talking.
I had to use my own GPS.
THANK GOD I thought to keep it.

I received a tip!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Took a couple from Normal Heights to Balboa Park. Missed a turn along the way. That weekend was Comic Con; made $900 from Friday to Sunday. Damn sure that's never going to happen again!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Downloaded the app and uploaded documents on a Saturday night in mid February two and a half years ago. On Sunday morning I found I was Approved so I went to Madison ahead of my family.

I was pretty nervous, like heart racing, but the app was easy enough to use. I don't remember her name, but she came out of an apartment house on the near East side. Her curly blond hair was a little disheveled. She had on clothes that looked like she was at a club the night before. During the trip she volunteered that it was a "walk of shame". I dropped her off at an apartment building near campus. 

I was hooked!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I got all my stuff ready and opened the uber app from my lazyboy looking for a tutorial.
I couldn't find anything other than
basically just turn it on you'll figure it out.
So I'm sitting there looking around on the settings and ping ping ping.
My wife says what's that noise? 
It's a ride request. She says take it,
I'm like idk what I'm doing!! 
Take it take it, so just like that I'm off to a hotel 5 minutes away from my house. 
So a guy comes out w no luggage 
and I'm thinking this is odd.. 
I start the trip and see it's to a casino 
50 miles away in another state!!!
Only now do I realise I dont have 
a holder for my phone. 
I know the way though and we are off.
The route takes me to a tollway that runs about 5 miles and costs $5. Really?
I dont have an electronic tollway payment device either. I get there and I've gotten paid about $50 and he tips me $20 in cash too.
I think I'm gonna like this job..


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I got all my stuff ready and opened the uber app from my lazyboy looking for a tutorial.
> I couldn't find anything other than
> basically just turn it on you'll figure it out.
> So I'm sitting there looking around on the settings and ping ping ping.
> ...


Let me guess... You took the dude to potawatomi?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Let me guess... You took the dude to potawatomi?


I'm near ohare it was in Indiana LOL
I wanna goto Wisconsin less than Indiana... nobody ever comes back from Wisconsin


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I'm near ohare it was in Indiana LOL
> I wanna goto Wisconsin less than Indiana... nobody ever comes back from Wisconsin


At least you can pick up in Wisconsin. I can't pick up in Illinois. Not that I end up there often.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

*My First -*

I decided to turn on my app while running errands. I got a pick before leaving my driveway, ahhh those were the days.

Picked up a touristing family of 3 at a condo nearby. First ride was an XL ping as they had a cooler and tubes. Looking back I'm glad my first XL was a mom, dad and son and not the typical groups of 5 day drunk 30 year olds I normally get.

They asked how long I had been driving, I told them they were my first. They were more at ease when I told them I had lived in my town for 17 years.

I proceeded to verify their drop-off address as we have 3 outfitters in town with the same name and off we went.

After a 1.5 miles drive to the river outfitter I laughed and said, "Well no one died, I would call that a successful first trip".

I did 2 more trips that day including one that took me an hour out of town.

*Then I Found You Guys -*

I ended up finding the forum about a week later due to these random, long out of town trips (before the 45+ notifications) and was trying to figure out how the Hell do I know where the pax are going. I had no idea people would be using U or L to visit a theme park an hour away when they're already in a town with a resort. That was a crazy idea to me and honestly still is.

I've learned a lot that has helped to make the days I do drive more productive and yes, sometimes more profitable.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I drove my shiny brand new Uber Xchange Lease Prius C2 straight to the proper place where all noob Xchange Lease drivers go to quickly fall into debt and risk losing the car within 3 weeks. ... The Uber Airport Waiting Lot. I forum lurked through UberPeople.Net as sat in my car and tried not to notice the spectacle of 248 Ants gathered all around me, each waiting for their number to come up in the queue. I was number 249.
> 
> After 3 3/4 hours sitting in queue and witnessing The Amazing World of the Airport Ant, my number finally came up too. Score! Now I was going to make my money. As I made my way through the maze of confusing road signs and airport parking, I found my way to the Rideshare pick up location inside the parking garage. As I pulled into the garage, suddenly I heard a chorus of shrieks in another language. I slammed on my brakes. What happened? I looked up to see a crowd of men clad in casual dress attire angrily approaching my car, arms outstretched with the shock of injustice.
> 
> ...


Pink Candy Yum Yum?



The Gift of Fish said:


> Took a couple from Normal Heights to Balboa Park. Missed a turn along the way. That weekend was Comic Con; made $900 from Friday to Sunday. Damn sure that's never going to happen again!


shame.
Never again


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> When I saw how much i got paid it took away all the pain and suffering


I had that same feeling. My first Select was also a long ride.
It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> I had that same feeling. My first Select was also a long ride.
> It's a beautiful thing.


Good OLD days ...


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I started when I lost one sales job and got another that had a steeper learning curve. I wasn't selling enough yet to make commission, and base pay was pretty low, so I needed something to supplement my income while I was still training.

I was approved and after a half-day at work I cleaned out my car and went online for the first time. I got a ping pretty quickly for the nearby Amtrak station.

The first thing I noticed was that I didn't see where it told me any details about the trip I was accepting. I must be missing something, right? ?

I'd only lived in the Richmond area for 2 months and didn't know where anything was, and was glad that the station was easy to find and it was obvious where my pax would be.

I don't remember his name, but a man, I'm guessing in his 50s, got in my car. Back then I didn't know to confirm names or keep my doors locked.

He wasn't going far, about 15 minutes away, and we talked the whole time. I told him that it was my first time and he said that he was flattered to be my first ?

He mentioned that he traveled a lot and used Uber often, and I remember asking him if he happened to know from talking to other drivers if we could see trip details before accepting a ride. He said he wasn't sure but he didn't think so, which he said seemed unfair, because I shouldn't have to go into any neighborhoods I didn't want to. I agreed (but of course at that point I didn't know where "those neighborhoods" were). He did tell me about DF, though, and I realized I should probably learn the app better before doing more rides.

As his ride was ending, he gave me quite the safety lecture, and warned me against driving at night and told me to trust my gut feeling if I felt like something was off. He wished me luck and tipped $5. I also got my first badge, for Great Conversation ?


----------



## sapphirekitty1314 (Aug 6, 2019)

I checked how much I got paid soon after my 1st passenger left my car.

At that time I thought "Wow I am going to make $ with this gig" ??.










Then I realized that there is a remarkable payout difference between the 1st trip and subsequent trips. Driven by curiosity, I searched what "Select" is in this forum.

It instantly feels like a descend from heaven to hell in no time. This is the *first and only* Select trip the corporate sent me ?? .



doyousensehumor said:


> My very first was taxi 9 years ago. Company used old 1989 Chevy Caprices. Dispatch was by radio. First call was a day drunk and it was still morning. He was staggering and couldn't walk. I said @@@@ him, I'm not taking him! Guess I had that instinct from the start not to take all pax. Radio'ed in, and the dispatcher was pissed.


This is what I like about Uber. I can choose who to offer my service to.

One time when I arrived, I saw 2 half-naked men drinking beer at the pavement. They waved to me but I said "sorry, I cannot transport you guys" and cancelled the trip.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Day One of Uber in Upstate NY, I had gotten out of work early for some unknown reason, so I flipped the app on.

5 kids, none over the age of 18, fitting into my Subaru Impreza, going 9 minutes up the road to the mall.

The Community got served well.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

My first ride was a good one. It was a couple college cuties going down to the bars at the beach. It was a good ride with good conversation and they tipped me $5 which is still the only tip I’ve ever gotten from a college female. I remember I got paid $35 for a 20 mile ride...nowadays I would get $20 for that exact same ride. I remember the mile rate was around $1.12 and now its a .69. How times have changed.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I was super nervous. I don't know why, I guess because I was new and I didn't want to screw up - I've always had jitters when starting something new, but find that afterward, it wasn't that bad. I reviewed all the tutorials (twice), I went to the orientation that Lyft offered at the hub. While there, I asked if they offered a "check ride" service. Person leading the the orientation gave me a look that said maybe this wasn't for me, as she said, um, yeah, okay, sure.

I never followed up on it. I went home. I was newly retired after all and didn't want to jump into work so fast. I waited a couple of days to screw up my courage. I drove out and gassed up. Noted the ODO reading in my little log book. Still nervous, I ran the car through the car wash. Got it all cleaned up. Drove away thinking, well, I've done everything possible - candies, check, kleenex, check, cold filtered water bottles, check, iPhone cord, check. That's it. Log in. Took about 15 minutes and I picked up this young kid that was going to a nearby bank. He was going to see if he could get a loan to start a small investing business. Dropped him off and now I've made the plunge. 

I had no real clue what to do, hadn't heard of this site yet, so I just drove around, hoping for another ping. I made lots of mistakes, I still make mistakes, but around 1700 rides later, I think back to that time in August of 2018 when I thought making $20 was killer. Today, I don't start counting until I've made $50. Like I said, I still make mistakes, but thanks to this site, and experience, I think I can consider myself less of a beginner and a bit more of intermediate/experienced.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> It's irrational how nervous I was and miraculous how quickly my apprehension disappeared after that first ride! What was I so askeered of?


It's funny how the mind can invent all sorts of horrible outcomes from trying something new for the first time. I wasn't so much afraid of the rider as I was of the app itself. I kept imagining that I'd lose track of everything mid-ride and wouldn't be able to complete the trip. It's stupid, I know.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

4 years ago. Pickup was around the corner from where I live. Mid 20s guy & girl going to Bucca, the Italian restaurant that closed down since. App. 1.5 miles. Made $3.00.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> It was a couple college cuties
> 
> I remember the mile rate was around $1.12 and now its a .69.


At least college cuties are still cute


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I did my first Uber ride yesterday at 05:30am.
7 mile run for Janiqua. The payout was $6.66.
To make matters more ominous, I got the dreaded hybrid system code a minute later.
I wish I was making this shit up.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I did my first Uber ride yesterday at 05:30am.
> 7 mile run for Janiqua. The payout was $6.66.
> To make matters more ominous, I got the dreaded hybrid system code a minute later.
> I wish I was making this shit up.


Welcome newbie!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> At least college cuties are still cute


Yes that part of the job has not changed.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> At least college cuties are still cute


 Looking back at my first ride I'm amazed at all the rookie mistakes I made.
I did and unscheduled stop for the pax. She left her young daughter in the backseat while she ran into the store. That could easily have led to my deactivation.
Like they say what doesn't kill us only makes us stronger.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Welcome newbie!


Yeah. It's just streamlined cab driving. I'm already very good at it.
TNC pax don't talk much. I wonder if I'm super scary? Lol.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> TNC pax don't talk much. I wonder if I'm super scary? Lol.


You probably look like a taxi driver


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Just over two years I was driving black lux xl SUV. Was so disappointed, didn't drive again for about a month. Was using DF thought at least it would pay for a car wash. Maybe just carwash tip after I seen payout. Figured how to make a little money later on. Those days are a lot less now. Using a Corolla for Uber and still sucks.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

First ride was a figher jet pilot and had his shit together, but the whole time I was freaking out because I had a stranger in my front seat and ANYTHING could happen, the reality of a stranger that may be normal in my car had not sunk in, made eye contact like once, have to remember this was before it was common place and Uber JUST became legal in Austin (Oct 14) and very few drivers were on road. Compare it to one of my last rides, picked up 4 thugs without a flinch and laughed it up...all they kept saying was how big of balls I had to pick them up as nobody else would and canceled on them upon seeing them. Now I don't drive because it doesn't make economic sense, otherwise, I would still pick up pax, any pax, just the money isn't straight. How time (and money) changes things lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Compare it to one of my last rides,


Funny thing is I remember my first ride clearly.
My last ride was about 6 weeks ago and don't remember it at all.
Don't think I remember anything about that entire last day.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Funny thing is I remember my first ride clearly.
> My last ride was about 6 weeks ago and don't remember it at all.
> Don't think I remember anything about that entire last day.


I don't remember most of the in between, just the last ones because I knew I was getting out due to the crappy money lol ...there are a few in between that are unforgetable but..most is a blur lol. There are many times I see strangers around town that are looking at me kinda in a hey how are you look, and I draw a blank...not sure if I have a familiar face, or I was someone that talked them up for an entire ride. Strange shit really.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> You probably look like a taxi driver


Are you talking to ME?


----------



## UberingRobertMueller (Mar 23, 2019)

My first night of Ubering four years ago in San Diego I was offered a fun time with a nice looking tourist lady who was bored after her friend passed out. I remember thinking, man this is gonna happen all the time. I passed that night and after 11.5k trips I've had no offers, but from...

Like 20 different dudes.


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> We all remember our first right?
> 
> So it's a Saturday about noon. Just came inside from washing my car. Car is ready to go.
> But I wasn't planning on going out to drive for the first time for another 4 or 5 hours.
> ...


Don't understand why I read it to the end.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

songoku said:


> Don't understand why I read it to the end.


Because I'm awesome and you couldn't help yourself.

Am I warm?


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Because I'm awesome and you couldn't help yourself.
> 
> Am I warm?


No...you are not so sane. Lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

songoku said:


> No...you are not so sane. Lol


Maybe.

So tell me...

Did you have a first ride?


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

If you like Amanda that muck, why don't you frequent her restaurant, tip her well, get the number...up your game...hook up.

Dont forget to write us another story.



Cableguynoe said:


> Maybe.
> 
> So tell me...
> 
> Did you have a first ride?


I do. Just don't remember any of them.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

songoku said:


> If you like Amanda that muck, why don't you frequent her restaurant, tip her well, get the number...up your game...hook up.
> 
> Dont forget to write us another story.
> 
> ...


Shoo fly.

You're ruining my thread.


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Shoo fly.
> 
> You're ruining my thread.


Hahahahaha. I'm so senile now I guess!


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

My first trip was 5058 trips ago and 4 years ago. I was driving across a bridge here in Florida when my I start hearing a loud beeping noise. I look at my phone and for a second couldn’t figure out how to accept the trip. 4 years ago Uber didn’t tell you anything. All you did was download the app and you were on your own. Finally figured out how to accept the trip and picked up a guy from New York that was on vacation I picked him up from a condo on the beach and he sit directly behind me in the car. At first I felt uncomfortable cause I couldn’t see him cause of him sitting directly behind the drivers seat. I wanna say I made around 12.00 but that was when the rates were double than what they are now.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> the spectacle of 248 Ants gathered all around me, each waiting for their number to come up in the queue. I was number 249.


Those are unbelievable numbers.

Even for a new ant, I'm pretty disaapointed in you


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Those are unbelievable numbers.
> 
> Even for a new ant, I'm pretty disaapointed in you


I had just picked up my shiny new red Uber Xchange Lease car, which was costing me $187. a week, and I had no game and a payment due in 5 days. This was 2016, when Ants were handing out referral codes like candy. You bet there were average 150 to 250 Ants daily in that queue.










I was terrified of learning as I go in the bustling Downtown Seattle, so I looked for some place with a slower pace i could ease into Anting. It was Uber who gave me a suggestion in the app that the Airport would be a good place to get lots of rides.

I figured it shouldn't take more than an hour before I get my turn to pick up somebody since Uber is such a high demand company. :rollseyes:

BTW That was my first and last day sitting in the Airport queue.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Almost four years later and still feel deflated


There comes a point where there's nothing left to deflate


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

After spending the better part of the past 6 yrs running a door knocking company, I had no issues with strangers in my vehicle. So when I got that first ping, I drove right there... to the grocery store.

I pulled right up front (where GPS told me to), to the red curb, right next to a sign that said NO PARKING. Sat there waiting like a moron for someone to come to my car.

People leaving the store, flowing around my car, looking at me like the jackass I was.

After about 2 minutes I noticed a woman with a cart of groceries was also just standing there, waiting for something... then I noticed she is blind.

Rolled down the window and made contact. Yup, that's my pax! I got out and loaded her groceries, and off we went.

She asks if we could stop at the liquor store on the way to her house. (I don't know, can we?) Sure, why not, where is it?

Pulled into the parking lot and I figured I would just sit there and wait for her to run in. Oh, but she's blind... next thing I know I'm walking a blind woman thru the store helping her pick out stuff for daquiris. 

Driving to her house, asked her how she got blind. She was 7 and hit by a drunk driver. She ended up channeling her energies into music and was a very positive person!

Carried her bags into her kitchen. Am I allowed to go into someone's house? Are most of my pax going to have some sort of handicap? Is this going to be my new 'normal'?

Found UP shortly thereafter. Wrote a short story about carrying bags into her house. Got ridiculed left and right for entering a house. Ha! Welcome to UP, I guess!


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

I was in between jobs, my credt card bills piling up, and my saving dwindling. I saw that i could rent a car via Hertz to drive for Lyft and promotions would theoretically pay the rental fee so i signed up. It took a few weeks because I recently moved to a different state. I didn't hear from them for a week and after calling them I sent them a pic of my previous states drivers license. After another week, I was approved to pick up a car via the Lyft app. I found a lyft-hertz hub located in the hood that was noted on Google maps a few miles away but wasn't listed on the Lyft app or website. This was pre-ipo so the bonuses were much better than now and there was no one there. I sign up on the ipad and wait. The last time I was there last may to end my Lyft career it was filled with people - there was at least 10 people ahead of me. my name was called and there was no official training of what to do - I just remember he said the app has most of the info you need. He gave me a 5 min rambling pointers speech- be careful to have the Lyft stickers on front and back of car around SFO airport. He then signed me up with his bonus code after I told him I didn't have one. I never saw him again. After that I had to go to the Hertz desk next to the 
Lyft desk where I was helped by a young enthusiastic girl to sign the lease documents. I realized then these companies had different interests and felt it best to not interact with them if at all possible.

After getting the keys to the car and sitting in the drivers seat, I said why not and turned on the app in the rental lot. I start to get several text from Lyft to rate my experience - I'm thinking wtf I haven't even given my first ride. I then realized I didn't bring a mobile phone holder with me so I was holding the phone with my right hand and would be steering the car with my left - I didn't realize at the time that I could have gotten a ticket for this or bad rating. Within a minute, i get my first ping. I remember thinking 'wow this is great, getting rides will be easy.' Right. i anxiously wait at the pin location - a busy street but was able to find a place to park. Then a guy opens the back door and I pick up my first stranger. A Latin guy dressed for food prep. i swipe and then see the destination is 3 miles away. I remember saying 'hola' and he replies 'hello'. This is when I realized anyone with a mobile phone and app could be picked up.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mista T said:


> After spending the better part of the past 6 yrs running a door knocking company, I had no issues with strangers in my vehicle. So when I got that first ping, I drove right there... to the grocery store.
> 
> I pulled right up front (where GPS told me to), to the red curb, right next to a sign that said NO PARKING. Sat there waiting like a moron for someone to come to my car.
> 
> ...


So finish the story.... 
how were the drinks and 
how many times did you hit that?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> My first ever taxi fare (years before Uber)
> 
> It was driving this little old lady with her grand children back to their hotel from the restaurant.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Those are unbelievable numbers.
> 
> Even for a new ant, I'm pretty disaapointed in you


There was a chick at the airport last night who looked like she could have been @Lissetti 's sister. You should have seen the small crowd of guys that eventually approached her and tried to impress her with gutter humor and F bombs. It was kind of comical.


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

My first ride was from a movie theater near my house with 4 really nice (probably underage) Hispanic kids going home about 10 miles away. I was so nervous! I was asking them questions about what other drivers do and told them it was my first ride (haven't been a pax at this point). I offered them the dredded tissues during the tissue box era behind the back seat headrest!


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

I don't remember my first ride with English speaking rider(s). It was long time ago, more like 50 years when the GI's coming from Vietnam for R&R to my hometown where there had one of largest American airbase in the far east. Thought it was weird why would there was this huge military base filled with American B-52 and *soldiers* doing in my hometown. Well, later on, I learnt they were there because there were the guest soldiers to the Republic of China under the mutual defense treaty. Later on, I went to college to pursue the study of Electrical Engineering, then I was puzzled by another group of American soldiers at US Taiwan Defense Command and MAAG - Military Aid and advisory group. Later, I came to US homeland and picking up Uber and Lyft riders that have no idea of what went on in the Korean and Vietnam wars. I only remember I was not told how to do rideshare, so I found one cellphone and start answering pings without cell phone signal or internet access through the cell towers. My first day on Uber yields 10 rides of $2.88 per trip after more than 10 hrs. online.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

My first was her belly button


----------



## Don't swim in pools (Sep 8, 2017)

Have no idea. I dont understand how some of you remember your first ride. After thousands and thousands of rides which means even MORE pax than that when you count the 2 3 and 4 groups. I need a really memorable conversation to remember you. Not the "how long have you been driving" "is this all you do" "which is better, uber or lyft"


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I can't remember the first cab ride I gave. It was over 30 years ago.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> There was a chick at the airport last night who looked like she could have been @Lissetti 's sister. You should have seen the small crowd of guys that eventually approached her and tried to impress her with gutter humor and F bombs. It was kind of comical.


LOL just what I want to hear, gutter humor and F bombs


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> LOL just what I want to hear, gutter humor and F bombs
> 
> View attachment 343122


Yeah, they were sharing stories about all the lewd things that riders were trying to get them to do. I suppose she should have expected it because she was kind of signaling. First she rolled down her window, then she started playing with her curly hair, then she got out and started stretching...although she was stretching on the side of her car that face towards me and away from the other dudes. I was wearing a long-sleeve t-shirt under a brewery button-down collared shirt, and I don't have much gray hair, so maybe she thought I was younger than I am. I briefly considered walking over just to say hi because she seemed like a nice girl as opposed to the usual clientele at the cell phone lot. But I don't know.... what's the point? I'm married.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Don't swim in pools said:


> Have no idea. I dont understand how some of you remember your first ride. After thousands and thousands of rides which means even MORE pax than that when you count the 2 3 and 4 groups. I need a really memorable conversation to remember you. Not the "how long have you been driving" "is this all you do" "which is better, uber or lyft"


I remember my first ride ever,

I remember maybe half of the rides I had last night,

And I have a few dozen really hilarious/terrifying stories.

The rest blur together into a mess.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> what's the point? I'm married.


Why did hear Whomp....Whomp .....Waah...
(sad trombone) when I read that part?



MadTownUberD said:


> First she rolled down her window, then she started playing with her curly hair, then she got out and started stretching...although she was stretching on the side of her car that face towards me and away from the other dudes.


It was thirsty, promiscuous behavior. She knew exactly what she was doing. She came to the Airport lot looking for that special Airport Ant who was going to treat her to dinner and a movie with his high earnings. That means Burger King for that Buy One Get One Free offer. Then afterwards they can watch a movie in his back seat of his car on his phone. If things get frisky back there, It's no problem. Afterwards, he can take her to the Dollar Tree for some new underwear and a pregnancy test.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Got ridiculed left and right for entering a house. Ha! Welcome to UP, I guess!


Ah the good ol days when we could do that to noobs.

That was fun.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Why did hear Whomp....Whomp .....Waah...
> (sad trombone) when I read that part?
> 
> It was thirsty, promiscuous behavior. She knew exactly what she was doing. She came to the Airport lot looking for that special Airport Ant who was going to treat her to dinner and a movie with his high earnings. That means Burger King for that Buy One Get One Free offer. Then afterwards they can watch a movie in his back seat of his car on his phone. If things get frisky back there, It's no problem. Afterwards, he can take her to the Dollar Tree for some new underwear and a pregnancy test.


You had me at "new underwear". But the real thrill of seeing this chick was thinking about the one in a million chance of meeting YOU in the cell phone lot. :wink::thumbup:


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> You had me at "new underwear". But the real thrill of seeing this chick was thinking about the one in a million chance of meeting YOU in the cell phone lot. :wink::thumbup:


Madison WI, not likely. Chicago or DC, possibly. ?

The real question is, How big was her ass, cuz that's how you know if it's really me. #Bootylicious.


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

I remember mine. March something 2017. 6ish PM. Picked up in St Louis Park, MN. Going to Downtown Minneapolis, MN. Very attractive female in her (I'm guessing) mid 20s. I greeted her as she got in, and she returned the greeting. I told her "Thank you for the trip, this is my first night driving and you are my first passenger." She said "Well alright!" She looked familiar to me, but I couldn't place it. I glanced at her more than a couple times in the rear view mirror, and I think she noticed me looking at her once or twice. As we arrived, she said "Thanks for the ride, nice job!". If I remember correctly, I received $8.XX for that ride. Today, it would be less than half that.

10 minutes later I realized why I thought she looked familiar. It was because she looked somewhat similar (albeit not a teenager) to this cutie-pie:










(Amanda Peterson - co-star of "Can't Buy Me Love" - RIP)


----------



## i_k (Jul 30, 2016)

With my car cleaned and a cold bottle of water in every cup holder, I sat in my driveway with the app on and butterflies in my stomach. A couple minutes later I hear *_ping, ping, ping* _and my heart skipped a beat. With a big smile on my face I tapped the circle, and off I went, 4 minutes away to what I thought would be the beginning of a wonderful Uber career.

A guy in his 20s was waiting at the curb. I pulled up not knowing what to expect. He hopped in and I asked him if he was (I can't remember his name), he said, "Yup". I smiled and told him it's my first ride. He just chuckled-he obviously wasn't as excited as I was-and then I swiped to start the trip. I stared at my screen for a few seconds wondering why the navigation app wouldn't pop up (I didn't realize I had to press "navigate"). Now I was getting nervous. I apologized and told him the navigation doesn't seem to be popping up and that I would just punch in the address on my Waze app. After wasting a couple minutes of this guy's life I told him I would go as fast as I could to his destination and I immediately made a right turn when I should have gone left. "Damn," I said, "I'm so sorry. I'll just turn around at the coming street." I'm sure he could feel the tension that was running through my veins but he was cool and told me not to worry, he wasn't in a rush.

During the ride he commented on all the water bottles I had, and I urged him to take one. He was reluctant but I told him they were nice and cold. He finally agreed. What a noob I was!

Close to his drop-off I got a stacked ping. "Wow," I thought, "this gig is gonna be great!" I completed my first ride and couldn't believe I was getting paid for what felt like driving around a friend. As he hopped out he wished me luck and told me he'll give me five stars. Awesome! I'm a five star driver! I rated him five and then found the "navigate" button to get to my next pickup down the street. I let out a sigh of relief. I was officially an Uber driver and it felt great. Man, what a noob I was..


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Madison WI, not likely. Chicago or DC, possibly. ?
> 
> The real question is, How big was her ass, cuz that's how you know if it's really me. #Bootylicious.


She had some thick glutes and thighs. I noticed while she was stretching in her black jogging pants. Very nice indeed.

BTW, Madison is cooler than you think. It's hipster, not farmer.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> She had some thick glutes and thighs. I noticed while she was stretching in her black jogging pants. Very nice indeed.
> 
> BTW, Madison is cooler than you think. It's hipster, not farmer.


Aah _Black_ yoga pants, see that's where she messed up her game. Any Bootylious girl knows light grey yoga pants is where it's at.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> meeting YOU in the cell phone lot. :wink::thumbup:


Or cell phone selfie


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Or cell phone selfie


@Lissetti selfies are cool, but I'm afraid a person wouldn't get the full effect without meeting her in person.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> @Lissetti selfies are cool, but I'm afraid a person wouldn't get the full effect without meeting her in person.


Oh I got the full effect!

It was glorious!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Oh I got the full effect!
> 
> It was glorious!


Ummm, did you hear her NY Italian accent? That's like the holy Grail.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

My first day on Uber was on the day that is called Black-Out Wednesday...the day before Thanksgiving. My first rider was a young girl who worked as a hostess in a downtown bar. She was Ubering to work because she planned to get hammered that night after her shift. I remember pulling up to her house, and she didn't come out until about four minutes after I arrived. Oh, how time changes nothing.

My first night on Lyft was in early January this year. I took some guy from Section 8 housing to a residential halfway house far out in the countryside. That first ride came to typify what most Lyft passengers are: low-income drama magnets who don't tip.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Ummm, did you hear her NY Italian accent? That's like the holy Grail.


lol. No I just meant I got the full effect in a selfie


----------



## sheonlydrivesdays (May 25, 2019)

I was extremely nervous about turning on the app for the first time and didn’t know where to begin. I went to Concord, MA and parked in a parking lot. I thought about it way too much… so much that I began to get tired and proceeded to fall asleep in my car for two hours.

I eventually woke up and decided to go to Porter Square. Waited another hour before I turned it on. Within a minute I had a ping! I crossed Mass Ave at a difficult point and almost got into a car accident. Picked up a couple going to Logan airport. I told them it was my first ride and they were super sweet about it. They wanted to talk way too much and were cooing over me being the first female Uber driver they ever had. I was trying so hard to concentrate on the GPS and I couldn’t juggle talking to them AND getting to the airport without a few wrong turns.

I somehow turned off the airport road too and went to the car rentals or some nonsense. So embarrassing. Eventually got them to the terminal and lived to drive another day.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

sheonlydrivesdays said:


> I was extremely nervous about turning on the app for the first time and didn't know where to begin. I went to Concord, MA and parked in a parking lot. I thought about it way too much&#8230; so much that I began to get tired and proceeded to fall asleep in my car for two hours.
> 
> I eventually woke up and decided to go to Porter Square. Waited another hour before I turned it on. Within a minute I had a ping! I crossed Mass Ave at a difficult point and almost got into a car accident. Picked up a couple going to Logan airport. I told them it was my first ride and they were super sweet about it. They wanted to talk way too much and were cooing over me being the first female Uber driver they ever had. I was trying so hard to concentrate on the GPS and I couldn't juggle talking to them AND getting to the airport without a few wrong turns.
> 
> I somehow turned off the airport road too and went to the car rentals or some nonsense. So embarrassing. Eventually got them to the terminal and lived to drive another day.


Sometimes I wonder if you drive nights


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

My first ping canceled on me while I was driving to the pickup.

My first ride was a Lyft Line with a girl in her 20’s who put her laundry basket in my trunk to go to the laundromat. I told her it was my first ride and she seemed annoyed and started telling me what to do. Then another pax got added to the ride and the route got redirected to pick them up, but the first girl told me I was wrong and there wasn’t another pax because if there was she would see it in her app. She got mad and said I was driving the wrong way because I was following my GPS to the new pax instead of taking her straight to the laundromat. I thought about my Lyft Line training videos, ignored her, and picked up pax #2. I dropped off pax #2 at a train station, then dropped of pax #1 at the laundromat.

My second ride was three 20-somethings I picked up at a train station after they spent the day getting drunk in Manhattan. They were rude and made fun of me and gave me a bad rating.

Then I went home.

I might have quit the first day if not for my wife’s encouragement to try again. Not long after that I got my first early-morning airport ride and got hooked.

I wish I could go back and 1* that first pax.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I made sure my MAC pink Candy Yum Yum lipstick was on point as I rolled down my window. Brows which had been furrowed in anger just a moment before, suddenly grew smooth as their faces morphed into smiles. I smiled sweetly back as I addressed the closest drivers, "Excuse me guys...." ?


--------------------------
Men are so easy !! A pretty face, a big smile and a peep at some cleavage will get them every time.

My first trip -- picked up a lady that spoke no English. I accidentally ended the trip before it started. Damn !!!
She could not tell me the address so she called her daughter who gave me the address on the phone , while she giggled. I had to enter into my GPS and take the lady home. Got no money for that ride. 
Things have gotten better since then. At least now I am getting paid.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> --------------------------
> Men are so easy !! A pretty face, a big smile and a peep at some cleavage will get them every time.


I love you KK


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> We all remember our first right?


Female from downtown upscale hotel at 6:50 PM on a Friday Eve. Went to the mid-level hotel where she was staying 4 miles away. Said she was working a conference at Hotel A. Stilettos said she may have been working something else. Polite, chatty and no tip. Uber did not allow in app tipping.


----------



## DankGoldman (Jul 14, 2019)

i_k said:


> With my car cleaned and a cold bottle of water in every cup holder, I sat in my driveway with the app on and butterflies in my stomach. A couple minutes later I hear *_ping, ping, ping* _and my heart skipped a beat. With a big smile on my face I tapped the circle, and off I went, 4 minutes away to what I thought would be the beginning of a wonderful Uber career.
> 
> A guy in his 20s was waiting at the curb. I pulled up not knowing what to expect. He hopped in and I asked him if he was (I can't remember his name), he said, "Yup". I smiled and told him it's my first ride. He just chuckled-he obviously wasn't as excited as I was-and then I swiped to start the trip. I stared at my screen for a few seconds wondering why the navigation app wouldn't pop up (I didn't realize I had to press "navigate"). Now I was getting nervous. I apologized and told him the navigation doesn't seem to be popping up and that I would just punch in the address on my Waze app. After wasting a couple minutes of this guy's life I told him I would go as fast as I could to his destination and I immediately made a right turn when I should have gone left. "Damn," I said, "I'm so sorry. I'll just turn around at the coming street." I'm sure he could feel the tension that was running through my veins but he was cool and told me not to worry, he wasn't in a rush.
> 
> ...


 Dog this literally made my skin crawl with the feeling of a thousand ants


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm noticing a theme of Uber giving attractive young female as first trip passenger.

Well, I won't rock the boat or upset the UberCart.

She was home from her Senior year of college (East Coast school). Was close to my home, in that I went online for first time in my driveway, and it was drizzling when I got to her house. Large almost mansion with a full circle drive (the type you can park multiple cars in with a couple of lanes) - we call them McMansions around here. So I actually pulled up into the driveway, thinking the 100 foot walk out to the street; passenger would get wet. Backed into a slot and waited.

She walked out and got in, first thing she said was, _Wow, no drivers have ever actually pulled up into the driveway like this. _With a smile and a thank you. But, I still wasn't quite sure if that was good or bad lol.

Dropped her off a few miles closer to L.A. and began my first night of Uber driving. NYE 2014. Made $800 over the next 36 hours (one four hour nap in between) and thought I hit the jackpot!

We all know _the rest of the story..._








Lissetti said:


> I drove my shiny brand new Uber Xchange Lease Prius C2 straight to the proper place where all noob Xchange Lease drivers go to quickly fall into debt and risk losing the car within 3 weeks. ... The Uber Airport Waiting Lot. I forum lurked through UberPeople.Net as sat in my car and tried not to notice the spectacle of 248 Ants gathered all around me, each waiting for their number to come up in the queue. I was number 249.
> 
> After 3 3/4 hours sitting in queue and witnessing The Amazing World of the Airport Ant, my number finally came up too. Score! Now I was going to make my money. As I made my way through the maze of confusing road signs and airport parking, I found my way to the Rideshare pick up location inside the parking garage. As I pulled into the garage, suddenly I heard a chorus of shrieks in another language. I slammed on my brakes. What happened? I looked up to see a crowd of men clad in casual dress attire angrily approaching my car, arms outstretched with the shock of injustice.
> 
> ...


Sooooooo Perfect! Could definitely be a Seinfeld episode...well, if there were still a Seinfeld, or one during Uber days, you get my drift.

?



25rides7daysaweek said:


> I got all my stuff ready and opened the uber app from my lazyboy looking for a tutorial.
> I couldn't find anything other than
> basically just turn it on you'll figure it out.
> So I'm sitting there looking around on the settings and ping ping ping.
> ...









TwoFiddyMile said:


> I did my first Uber ride yesterday at 05:30am.
> 7 mile run for Janiqua. The payout was $6.66.
> To make matters more ominous, I got the dreaded hybrid system code a minute later.
> I wish I was making this shit up.


DUDE, NO FREAKIN' WAY!!!! You came over to the dark side???

Well frak, you definitely gotta change your User Name now opsies:


----------



## Hairytee (Jan 10, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> We all remember our first right?
> 
> So it's a Saturday about noon. Just came inside from washing my car. Car is ready to go.
> But I wasn't planning on going out to drive for the first time for another 4 or 5 hours.
> ...


So....you drove 20 minutes to make your pick up and the trip was only for 1.5 miles! Dude, you lost money on that trip! It cost you more just to get to the pick up than the trip paid you!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Hairytee said:


> So....you drove 20 minutes to make your pick up and the trip was only for 1.5 miles! Dude, you lost money on that trip! It cost you more just to get to the pick up than the trip paid you!


Ummmmm

Did you not catch the part about it being the first ride?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

@Cableguynoe - glad you didn't leave when you left. First post in many a month that made me smile. Think there was another one a couple years ago, with similar theme. But you kicked this one off grandly and so many have written some funny and honest responses.

Good Job You!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Sweet, precious Amanda ???... you're so funny. You were Amanda's hero that day ???.
> 
> I couldnt remember mine so I went back through my app. I am pretty sure I was like wtf $4.
> 
> View attachment 342575


OMG! So I had forgotten as well, so I went back to look.

I had signed up, and decided that I didn't want to be Lissetti @Lissetti so I was going to work an area that I already knew.

I had just given a lecture at EDCC and decided WTF may as well give it a go. Yep got a ping immediately from EDCC. A student who had been at my presentation. 1.82 miles 8 minutes later I delivers the obtuse young man to a teriyaki joint of ill repute out on Hwy 99 and collected my prize

$4.31


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> OMG! So I had forgotten as well, so I went back to look.
> 
> I had signed up, and decided that I didn't want to be Lissetti @Lissetti so I was going to work an area that I already knew.
> 
> ...


Embarrassing, no?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> Embarrassing, no?


LOL

No. Humbling perhaps, but mostly because I realized that I had not done the homework I should have previous to trying it out. I had done some, and did have ideas, AND a commonly said thigh is to just F around with it to get a feel, which is what I was doing.

As a sidebar, I don't think I have been embarrassed in almost 50 years.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> LOL
> 
> No. Humbling perhaps, but mostly because I realized that I had not done the homework I should have previous to trying it out. I had done some, and did have ideas, AND a commonly said thigh is to just F around with it to get a feel, which is what I was doing.
> 
> As a sidebar, I don't think I have been embarrassed in almost 50 years.


I meant more about taking the student who was at your presentation?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> OMG! So I had forgotten as well, so I went back to look.
> 
> I had signed up, and decided that I didn't want to be Lissetti @Lissetti so I was going to work an area that I already knew.
> 
> ...


Were you hooked after that? Who can say boo to $4. Not us ?. You beat me. Mine was $4.17


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

MondayMan said:


> My first ping canceled on me while I was driving to the pickup.


That actually happened on my first two Lyft pick-up attempts. I didn't get cancel fees for either ride, and I was pissed.

It was a warning sign that I failed to heed. Lyft is nothing but problems for me on most days. Yet, I keep it around regardless...for those days when Uber starts acting up.


----------



## Asmedious (Jul 25, 2019)

Two weeks ago. Got approved for Lyft and uber about the same time (or so I thought). The first ride (or so I thought) was a ping in the city. The pick-up spot was a McDonalds about five minutes away. I get there, pull up to the entrance and wait for someone to come out. No one shows up. Wait a few minutes, and still nothing. I check out the app a bit closer. To my surprise, it says "Pick up order at McDonald's." I'm thinking "Ah no, I will NOT be delivering happy meals to the ghetto, for a few bucks in my new (preowned) 24,000 dollar car." So I start looking for the "Cancel" button. There isn't one. I do a few swipes and finally, find it. It even had a choice of reasons, one of them being "Don't want to deliver food. I hit that, and I canceled and a little while later get a "bad boy, and something about going offline if I can't accept rides or need a break" notice from Uber. Later I found out that for some reason I ended up signing up for food delivery instead of driving people. Took a few phone calls to get it sorted out and my app was suspended until they did another background check. Meanwhile, I was doing rides with lift. First time out was a trip from where I live (in the suburbs) to the boonies. Uneventful with a nice couple going to a highschool reunion. It was like a $7.00 ride but the guy gave me a $5.00 cash tip stating he didn't know if he's app worked out there for tips. It did because I found another $2.00 tip from him later. Nice. My first night time driving in the city turned out to be during some big outdoor hoopla thing with having to easy around hundreds of drunk people. Total chaos trying to find the right pax because everyone drunk thought I was there for them. Most pax were OK though. I kept trying to drive to the outskirts of the city but kept getting pinged back into the mess. Finally got a pax in the outskirts figuring "good no more drunks." Turned out to be a young drunk guy who managed to puke down the outside and inside of my car. At that point, I called it good. So far in two weeks, I made about $225. Thought I'd be making that in one day. Yeah, I'm still a noob at this.

Sorry, I know this wasn't completely about "My first ride," but at this point they still kind of ALL feel like my first one lol


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Phone pings 2 min after I turn it on and she is very close. Got to put on my shoes and get on my horse. Took a nice young lady to work and at the end of the day I ended up perfectly positioned from my previous ride to get her ping home. She is now in my portfolio of a great regular rider that tips. First day was easy money.


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

I got a $6 tip on my first ride. Wow Uber passengers are big tippers. It did not take long to burst that bubble.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> I'm noticing a theme of Uber giving attractive young female as first trip passenger.
> 
> Well, I won't rock the boat or upset the UberCart.
> 
> ...


Just call me $0.50 mile


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

TomH said:


> I got a $6 tip on my first ride. Wow Uber passengers are big tippers. It did not take long to burst that bubble.


In my first week I got what is still my biggest tip ever ($121).

I thought it was always going to be like that ?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mine was a family I had picked up from our local horse racing track. They were nice and sweaty so they left a "forever" stain in my previous Uber car.

I made $11.00 on that ride, and Uber received $7.00. I'm almost afraid to see where that ratio sits at now.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Just call me $0.50 mile :frown:


How about @Too.50Mile ?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> @Cableguynoe - glad you didn't leave when you left. First post in many a month that made me smile. Think there was another one a couple years ago, with similar theme. But you kicked this one off grandly and so many have written some funny and honest responses.
> 
> Good Job You!
> 
> View attachment 343240


Thank you sir. Appreciate it.

Glad to be back in full force doing my thing.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Thank you sir. Appreciate it.
> 
> Glad to be back in full force doing my thing.


I'm glad you're back also Noe!!! ?

I'm currently waiting for my girl to be done with business....been doing a call girl rides and so far the cash is king.....hopefully earn the trust of her roommate and say goodbye to Uber/Lyft on weekends.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Pink Candy Yum Yum?


No that's

" Pink Candy Yum Yum!"

Verified!


----------



## goliver28 (Feb 7, 2019)

Over 2 years ago in july. Thursday morning about 5:30am. Picked up a girl on E 118th street between 1st and 2nd avenue going to madison avenue between 109th and 110th street.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> My first rider actually tipped me, which was extremely rare back then. That was way before in app tips, when tipping was still 'included'. I'll embarrassingly admit that I tried refusing the tip, due to a short period of gung ho newbieness :redface:.


Mine too! In fact 7 of my first 9 tipped, 45 bucks just in tips. I thought hy shit, I'm going make a shit load of cash. It was nearly another 50 trips before I got another tip.


----------



## Julescase2 (Apr 1, 2019)

First trip was a 6 am pickup. A wanna-be *****y actress going to a casting call in east bumhole, Burbank near Ikea (anyone in Los Angeles will understand). No tip no smile no conversation except about her (she’s an actress, I get it. It’s always all about them). 

Then I was stuck near Ikea. Essentially nowheresville. Like an idiot I probably just accepted the next ping regardless of surge or location.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Julescase2 said:


> Like an idiot I probably just accepted the next ping regardless of surge or location.


How long from 1st ride did you find this site?


----------



## Julescase2 (Apr 1, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> How long from 1st ride did you find this site?


I started reading this site months before I ever started driving. I tried learning everything possible about the pros, cons and everything in between before hitting the road. It was my lunchtime reading entertainment!

And I'm still reading it now, long after I stopped! It's entertaining and I feel it's my duty to pass on at least *some* knowledge to people I see flailing and flopping around like fish out of water on this site. Sometimes I get frustrated seeing how much people will take from Pax and from Uber, how much abuse people seem willing to take, but then I remember they simply never learned any other way.

I wish more drivers would read this site. Almost every single driver I've had (as a pax) hasn't even HEARD of up.net! I can't imagine turning that app on without the information I gleaned from this site as a newbie.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Julescase2 said:


> I started reading this site months before I ever started driving. I tried learning everything possible about the pros, cons and everything in between before hitting the road. It was my lunchtime reading entertainment!
> 
> And I'm still reading it now, long after I stopped! It's entertaining and I feel it's my duty to pass on at least *some* knowledge to people I see flailing and flopping around like fish out of water on this site. Sometimes I get frustrated seeing how much people will take from Pax and from Uber, how much abuse people seem willing to take, but then I remember they simply never learned any other way.
> 
> I wish more drivers would read this site. Almost every single driver I've had (as a pax) hasn't even HEARD of up.net! I can't imagine turning that app on without the information I gleaned from this site as a newbie.


I'm glad to hear you've moved onto greener pastures! I, too, like you try to help new drivers. Also wonder about a few of the other regulars, cable guy, the guy with the monkey photo, others... Helped keep me sane until I found something better.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Julescase2 said:


> I started reading this site months before I ever started driving. I tried learning everything possible about the pros, cons and everything in between before hitting the road. It was my lunchtime reading entertainment!
> 
> And I'm still reading it now, long after I stopped! It's entertaining and I feel it's my duty to pass on at least *some* knowledge to people I see flailing and flopping around like fish out of water on this site. Sometimes I get frustrated seeing how much people will take from Pax and from Uber, how much abuse people seem willing to take, but then I remember they simply never learned any other way.
> 
> I wish more drivers would read this site. Almost every single driver I've had (as a pax) hasn't even HEARD of up.net! I can't imagine turning that app on without the information I gleaned from this site as a newbie.


I stop at the airport lot time to time to use the restroom. Many times I see a driver with his face buried in his phone and UberPeople is on his screen. Also when its slow and I have time I hold UberPeople seminars at the Airport lot where I have them ask me questions about rideshare and then I show them how to look it up on here. I usually have small crowd gathered and by the time I leave most the lot now has Uberpeople on his/her phone.

All in a days work.:biggrin:


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Themaid said:


> My 1st. 3 days ago.


Welcome to the cool kids club. 



Lissetti said:


> when its slow and I have time I hold UberPeople seminars at the Airport lot where I have them ask me questions about rideshare and then I show them how to look it up on here. I usually have small crowd gathered


Hey, you know that half of them aren't interested in your PHONE. But hey, maybe they're just trying to read your tee shirt. lol


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Welcome to the cool kids club. :wink:
> 
> 
> Hey, you know that half of them aren't interested in your PHONE. But hey, maybe they're just trying to read your tee shirt. lol


As long as the message of UberPeople.Net is heard. At my job, most the engineers come to UP and forum lurk now on breaks. They are very entertained. Some have even joined up....sometimes I post something and I hear laughter from the team. I look up and they are looking at me and give me a thumbs up.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Welcome to the cool kids club.
> 
> 
> Hey, you know that half of them aren't interested in your PHONE. But hey, maybe they're just trying to read your tee shirt. lol


"Reading T-SHIRT" lol.
"I'm reading your T-shirt ma'am..."


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> I'm glad to hear you've moved onto greener pastures! I, too, like you try to help new drivers. Also wonder about a few of the other regulars, cable guy, the guy with the monkey photo, others... Helped keep me sane until I found something better.


AND @Cableguynoe @tohunt4me @Rakos !!!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> We all remember our first right?
> 
> So it's a Saturday about noon. Just came inside from washing my car. Car is ready to go.
> But I wasn't planning on going out to drive for the first time for another 4 or 5 hours.
> ...


I did the same thing. Picked up some guy, swiped to start, but didn't realize I hadn't swiped far enough. Made a big circle and came back to the PU point again. Told the guy it was my first ride, and he was cool about it. Made dam sure that never happened again.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Picked up some guy, swiped to start, but didn't realize I hadn't swiped far enough. Made a big circle and came back to the PU point again.


When I was kind of new, I had a trip that somehow never got started.

The app noticed that, and asked me if I wanted to revert back to using the estimated amount. Which of course I did.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I did my first Uber ride yesterday at 05:30am.
> 7 mile run for Janiqua. The payout was $6.66.
> To make matters more ominous, I got the dreaded hybrid system code a minute later.
> I wish I was making this shit up.


6.66 vidoo pax brings hybride code curse


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> At first I felt uncomfortable cause I couldn't see him cause of him sitting directly behind the drivers seat


The one place that it bugs me for single riders to sit.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> We all remember our first right?
> 
> So it's a Saturday about noon. Just came inside from washing my car. Car is ready to go.
> But I wasn't planning on going out to drive for the first time for another 4 or 5 hours.
> ...


I've got that beat. My first ride ever was a Cancel which pretty much set the tone for my entire Uber career.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> 6.66 vidoo pax brings hybride code curse


It was super ominous.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It was super ominous.


Please stop using words like ominous, obtuse and similar words that the average Uber driver can't comprehend.

Asking as a favor for a friend.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

I picked up my first ride at a fancy house in my town, she said it was her sisters house. Said she had to go to the city. I forgot to start the ride but but knew where the city was so turned onto the main road into it. Finally remembered to start the ride. Turned out she was going into the 'hood. As we got close to her destination she started pointing out the spots where the drub dealers hang out, and telling me where they had moved to because the cops were around. Finally let her off at some decrepit house, said have a nice day, didn't ask questions.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

JBinPenfield said:


> I picked up my first ride at a fancy house in my town, she said it was her sisters house. Said she had to go to the city. I forgot to start the ride but but knew where the city was so turned onto the main road into it. Finally remembered to start the ride. Turned out she was going into the 'hood. As we got close to her destination she started pointing out the spots where the drub dealers hang out, and telling me where they had moved to because the cops were around. Finally let her off at some decrepit house, said have a nice day, didn't ask questions.


So you were the dealers driver.

Way to start your Uber journey!


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Julescase2 said:


> And I'm still reading it now, long after I stopped! It's entertaining and I feel it's my duty to pass on at least *some* knowledge to people I see flailing and flopping around like fish out of water on this site. Sometimes I get frustrated seeing how much people will take from Pax and from Uber, how much abuse people seem willing to take, but then I remember they simply never learned any other way.


Same here...long over driving, sometimes still enjoy the site. Can't imagine driving now with the lower rates....


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> First day was easy money.


Yep. Lots of stories like that. Uber taking care of new drivers.

My first day was only one ride. 
But my first weekend was great.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yep. Lots of stories like that. Uber taking care of new drivers.
> 
> My first day was only one ride.
> But my first weekend was great.


Any special event or just financially great?


----------



## Driver Cat (Aug 16, 2019)

Though now I do both U/L, my first rides that started with Lyft were profoundly disappointing to say the least. I started day time driving and would sit at random spots for hours throughout the day without catching a request. My first week I was driving 15 minutes away or so just for pax who needed to go around the block yielding </>$3 fairs. I quickly learned the optimal hours and routes for my market and now only do late PM or early AM driving exclusively; if the sun is up it's time to go back to the house.

During daytime regular business hours there's just too many other drivers to compete with plus the hassle of traffic. I also had frequent confrontations with pax with very young children who seem to think we are public buses and that they don't need child seats.Thankfully, I don't have that problem anymore since every daycare in the state closes before I leave the house.

My worse first timer experience though - was cluelessly awaiting at the airport animal pen for nearly an entire day without realizing there's an ongoing issue with Lyft that prevents me from joining the queue at all with my particular service/phone combination; I do not have this problem with Uber. Even so, I rarely bother with the airport now and certainly don't care for the ants that sit there all day under the hot sun, smoking up the lot, playing cards while waiting on that '45 minute ride'.


----------

